

Ask HN: Cool online resume builders? - TenJack

A while ago, I remember coming across a cool looking online resume builder that allowed you to save your resume online but I can't find it.  Anyone know of some cool online resume builders?
======
dwynings
<http://www.jobspice.com/home> (YC S09)

------
iamdave
I can't think of one, but this idea has been in my head for a while now, with
a few other features. Would this interest you?

------
tlivian
check out <http://www.eprotam.com>

